# Skamper/Thor  K195  switch on side of dinnette seat?



## johnnyu (Apr 30, 2014)

Let me start first by saying I am new to camper/camping but a veteran in boating, the 12 volt life, tent camping.
I am enjoying coming up with more ways to live off the grid with this camper in the WV mountains and having a great time.

Now that I tackled a problem with the fridge and the whole propane startup system which I had, I keep noticing this switch
like a light switch, on the dinnette bench at about shin level.  It obviously has nothibng to do with the fridge that I know of, unless its a light for in the fridge,
but it is quite near the hot water heater.  I have not tackled getting hot water yet.  Could this switch be for that or is it for something else?

Its a 2003 Skamper K195.


----------

